
French law forbids food waste by supermarkets - reirob
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/feb/04/french-law-forbids-food-waste-by-supermarkets
======
legitster
Coming from the US, it's insane that grocery stores were intentionally
spoiling food just to spite foragers. As if the kinds of people rummaging for
food in dumpsters pose serious threats to their business.

US food suppliers are far from benevolent, but at least they seem perfectly
content to give food to food banks. Why such a stark difference?

